# Boobs more sore in morning/evening but less sore during day?



## Brads

Has anyone else noticed this? It makes me panic as it's the only symptom I've got and have had 2 miscarriages where same thing happened. They are really sore when I wake up but ease off for most of the day and become worse again in eve/over night. I'm only 4+2.


----------



## sianyld

im only 3+6 hun and my boobs r only majorly sore in the evenings, but do tingle still during the day! i think symtoms are meant to come and go hun, hope ur ok xx


----------



## Miss_BB

Brads said:


> Has anyone else noticed this? It makes me panic as it's the only symptom I've got and have had 2 miscarriages where same thing happened. They are really sore when I wake up but ease off for most of the day and become worse again in eve/over night. I'm only 4+2.

I posted an identical thread about this a few days ago!!

My boobs become excruciatingly painful through the night - some worse than others.
Throughout the day I don't notice them unless I knock them. On an evening (6-8pm) my nipples can be super itchy, if I lay down they will hurt when I stand up - then I'll go to bed and wake up with really sore boobs in the early hours, get up to go to the toilet and feel like they are going to burst!

All normal hun
xx


----------



## Lou_x

mine are a lot worse at night and no pain at all really through the day. they also seem to get harder later in the day for some reason!


----------



## Vee_Bee

Ha ha - don't expect it to ease up any time soon! I'm 12+6 and mine still kill me when I take my bra off at night!! And if I get up in the night for a pee, they hurt even more when I move upright from lying down! They don't bother me during the day though cos I bundle 'em up tight in my bra...

It's all a good sign, so take the pain as a positive!

xx


----------



## XJessicaX

If I forget to wear a sports bra in bed my boobs are SO sore in the morning!! They seem to swell up first thing and are really taut and hard in the morning and then slowly deflate during the day. Not sure why? fluid retention?


----------



## jenfen

Mine were the same. I just figured it was cos my boobns were better supported during the day. I bought a sports crop top to wear at night and it really helped.
At abouy 9 weeks the pain went more to the nipples rather than the sides and have just started to feel less tender in the last couple of days...
My symptoms have come and gone quite a lot but this seems to be normal!

J x


----------



## Cjmttc

I am 6 weeks pregnant and My boobs are very sore during the day but when I lay down and sleep they are not sore, so when I wake up in the morning they start becoming very sore again, I am lucky because I can lay on my belly at night


----------



## Ninagrrl

My boobs are sore all day and all night but it is most painful before bed, in bed and when I wake up. I have other symptoms to go with this though. Get yourself a comfortable sports bra or they make sleep bras too in some places that are similar to sports bras but are a slightly thinner material in case you get hot or sweat at night. I also get those tank tops with the built in bras. Not enough support to wear around town for me (I have the biggest boobs out of anyone I know), but enough support to wear at night.


----------



## mo0nangel

For me it's quite the opposite...boobs are very sore in the morning and throughout the day and less sore at night.


----------



## want2bemommy

XJessicaX said:


> If I forget to wear a sports bra in bed my boobs are SO sore in the morning!! They seem to swell up first thing and are really taut and hard in the morning and then slowly deflate during the day. Not sure why? fluid retention?

I feel the same about mine, they feel really just swollen when i wake up then i'm pinching and poking them all day become they seem more normal lol


----------



## BabyD331

YES! I think it was the way I slept on them though. But the sore boobs are gone for now. Morning sickness took over instead. My NIPPLES though! Holy crap. So itchy and they hurt and are always hard! My sister said to get some salve and put it on a breast pad so it moisturizes while it keeps my shirt from rubbing on them.

Also, your symptoms WILL come and go and it WILL scare the crap out of you. I wish someone told me that in the beginning. Just relax and take care. Everything will be perfect. Also, you might totally lose one symptom for a few days and never see it again. But it will be replaced by something else. Peeing all the time was replaced by exhaustion for me. Cramping was replaced by RLP. Oh yes, and you will be convinced that your period is moments away from coming. The cramping is a good sign. No, a GREAT sign! 

The only sign I had at first was sore boobs and they weren't even THAT bad. I didn't have much else for a couple more weeks. I'll be 9 weeks tomorrow and saw my baby's HB on a scan already.

Sorry for rambling. I hope even one thing I said made you feel better LOL. I'm so sorry for your losses. Take care of yourself hun.


----------



## Kismat026

Hi ladies yes i completely agree with you...i am 8 weeks today and mine kill later during th day, especially after i take my bra off...when i get up to pee at night they kill when i first get up. in the morning same thing when i wake up. during the day only if i hit them by accident or touch them. i'm taking it as it's all normal and baby is a ok:)


----------

